
FPC 3.2 Pascal Compiler Released - pjmlp
https://wiki.freepascal.org/FPC_New_Features_3.2.0
======
ziotom78
Congratulations for the release! The last major release happened on November
25th, 2015 (3.0.0), so this was much expected.

